# THE New Guy!!!!



## ShopRat (Apr 21, 2010)

Well im not exactly the best at introductions so ill just do my best, i work in Edson Alberta for Fountain Tire, im mainly a shop rat but i do get to play in the bush some..... but mainly my interest in military aircraft started when i was little, but it isnt just aircraft, its military in general, from tanks, weapons, equipment....to military in general


that was the best i could muster up, but if you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome my ratty friend. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome board ShopRat.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome ShopRat. There is plenty here to keep you busy so have fun.


----------



## fatboris (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been lurking @ 2 months. You'll find some very cool folks around here.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## imalko (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## otftch (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard.
Ed


----------



## magnu (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Rat, and welcome from England.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## tonyb (Apr 22, 2010)

Gday and Welcome mate.8)
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2010)

Good to have ya along mate, pull up a piece of carpet and make yourself at home!

Evan


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Rat! Happy posting!


----------



## DBII (Apr 22, 2010)

Greetings Shop Rat. 

DBII


----------



## conkerking (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice to know you mate.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Shoprat!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi from just down the road in Calgary.


----------

